# The Many Faces Of Scrappi



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

I play with Scrap's hair a lot and thought I would share her different looks. Please be warned, this will be packed with photos. I'll try to keep them by age and will have notes on a few of them.


*Year: 2007 Age: About three months In my care: 1 month*

Probably the first time she ever slept. Or so it seemed anyway.

































Scrap and her brother Bear, who was not mine:









































*Year: 2007 Age: About four months In my care: 2 months*


































_Missing presents last year? Well, Scrap killed Santa for his hat_

























*Year: 2007/2008 Age: About six to eight months In my care: 3 to 5 months*

What Scrap looked like before we cut her fur for the first time:


































































































Graduation from Puppy Class:

































In The Guinea Pig Cage:

























Her First Professional Groom:

































*Year: 2008-Present Age: 1 to 5 years*

































































































































































She may be a cat:


































































Neverending Story?




































Sorry for all the pics. I promise that's less than half of them.  More to come I'm sure.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous,i love her beautiful shaggy coat,are the last couple of pics the same dog? xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Lovely photos and interesting to see how she has changed.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

She is so cute! I can understand why you have so many pictures of her!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow! What a lovely collection of pics. She looks like she has such a cute character! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL! when Lady was a puppy I used to say she looked like Falcor from the never ending story! lol too funny! and wow has she ever had alot of different do's! thanks for all the pics


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What an amazing set of pictures. My favourite is the one of her and friend in the laundry basket . I find it fascinating how CPs can look different depending on the cut. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow what a lovley photo diary .. thank you so much for sharing .. I need another look .. what a lovely thread xxx


----------



## calisphere (Jun 9, 2012)

Mandy, I assure you it's all the same dog. That's my little mean, aggressive, drives-me-crazy puppy. 

The little red cocker in my laundry basket is my little dog Lady. She passed away at about 1 and a half years of age due to severe medical problems. I miss the little pain. She was a walking nose and had no sense of self-preservation. She would jump to and from any height and was very hard-headed but smart.


----------

